# Oy!! Vas I toisty...`



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have always found this kind of posture amusing. It's a good thing, though, I think. :?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I couldn't stop giggling thinking about that voice coming from a baby!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a great day!! I made at least two people laugh! And I have five and half hours yet in which to yuk it up.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

You made me laugh too! I love that position, every now and then you can see their little legs kick like "YES!"


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bring the smiles and The Love!


----------

